# "2009" CandlePower Knife ??????



## george tichbourne (Sep 27, 2008)

Greetings All !! 

The kids are back in school, everyone has had vacation and is back in work mode, Christmas is 3 months away, and George & I are sitting here waiting for the first snow of the season. 

In the summer I started a thread regarding a 2009 knife project. My apologies, timing was wrong everyone had summer vacation and fun in the sun on their minds. 

With a project like this it usually takes a while to settle on what folks are looking for. There were some ideas on the previous thread that sounded interesting. 

This is the "official" thread ~ is anyone interested in a project for "2009" if so we need to hear some definite affirmations. Last year being a first the pricing was not accurate, actually is was low. Pricing for a future project would be in keeping with true market value.

To make the project worthwhile we would be looking for at least 40 if not more to proceed. 

George & I will wait for posts to see if anyone is interested.

Cheers, Carol


----------



## 1 what (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi Carol & George,
1 vote for a folder with damascus blade and bolster and timber scales and an optional pocket clip. The clip should attach to damascus "bottom bolster" ie the end away from the blade ( You can see that I know a lot about knives)


----------



## tensixteen (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi George,
I think you might want to consider a folder this time, since we did a fixed blade for 2008.=) What do you guys think?

Cheers and Regards,
Nick


----------



## Kiessling (Sep 28, 2008)

I think I'd be IN for a folder ... but as I have absolutely no clue about knives I can't contribute anything useful at all


----------



## griff (Sep 28, 2008)

How about something Automatic! similar to a microtech ??


----------



## steed77 (Sep 28, 2008)

Interested :thumbsup:


----------



## Gunnerboy (Sep 28, 2008)

I might be intested in a folder.


----------



## schiesz (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm interested in a folder.


----------



## 1 what (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi Griff,
I'm a bit anxious re an Automatic model since Customs don't like them coming into Australia (ditto many other Countries).


----------



## GLOCK18 (Sep 29, 2008)

How about a folder with the following - Titanium handle extremly thick, 
5" blade integral lock, Recurve blade with high hollow grind S30V, 
Blade thickness of .170.


----------



## george tichbourne (Sep 29, 2008)

griff said:


> How about something Automatic! similar to a microtech ??


 
Sorry, automatics are definitely out. There are some makers who will make them and claim otherwise but George does not. They are illegal in Canada and in many other areas.

Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Sep 29, 2008)

Gentlemen I think we should establish very quickly here where the price level is going to start. 

Our main stream folders start at $500 and go up. This is with 440C blade, titanium chasis, bolsters can be either 416S/S or titanium ~ the S/S being heavier the titanium being lighter. As an example both options change the pricing as would using Damascus for the bolster. 

If you start changing the blade steel, price changes. Consider it as buying a car ~ everything you add that is not part of the normal package adds to the final price.

I'm only saying this now so that there is no question later on as to the pricing. Last year was a steal, this year in order to remain solvent and run as a proper business we have to charge market value.

For those of you who have purchased from us before or since the 2008 project ~ your bonus points are not eligible for use against this project.
A blanket discount will be factored into the final price and disclosed to all if/when this comes to fruition.

Our suggestion is that we go with an exotic steel (S30V) in a frame lock design, possibly anodizing the titanium frame blue - to coincide with the forum colours ~ no scales, no bolsters to keep the price. thickness and weight down. A 3"-4" blade length given that many jurisdictions limit blade length i.e. New York City. *Price on this one would be approx $450-$500 - extras would be engraving the forum logo, shipping, etc. NOTE: Price is subject to change depending on the price of raw materials i.e. titanium and S30V at time of manufacturing.*
** 
This is just to give you an idea we have that could appeal to a wide spectrum of members. As last year we would require at least 40 orders, and as last year a deposit will be required on Visa or MasterCard.

To get the ball rolling George will draw a pattern of what he is talking about and we'll get it up this week. Our Wedding Anniversary (31years) is tomorrow so don't expect to see a drawing until later in the week  

The discussions can go from there

Cheers, Carol


----------



## iTorch (Sep 29, 2008)

For that sort of money it would have to be a pretty spectacular knife, I am thinking Hinderer XM-18 sort of quality...and materials.


----------



## george tichbourne (Sep 30, 2008)

iTorch said:


> For that sort of money it would have to be a pretty spectacular knife, I am thinking Hinderer XM-18 sort of quality...and materials.


 
Good Morning iTorch,

Check with some of the people who purchased from us last year. George has an excellent reputation and is known for his quality workmanship.

Cheers, Carol


----------



## GLOCK18 (Sep 30, 2008)

I can tell you first hand the knifes Gerorge makes are top notch, he made 

a Custom *A1 **CENTURY HUNTER *in solid 440c stainless steel (248 Grams)for me, all I can say is :wow:it is a true GEM, the mirror polish is perfect. 





george tichbourne said:


> Good Morning iTorch,
> 
> Check with some of the people who purchased from us last year. George has an excellent reputation and is known for his quality workmanship.
> 
> Cheers, Carol


----------



## jch79 (Sep 30, 2008)

I'd be interested! :thumbsup: Folder with a 3" blade. 

:wave: john


----------



## HoopleHead (Sep 30, 2008)

Ti framelock with 3" S30V blade sounds good to me, would love to the see the drawings


----------



## 1 what (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm still interested. My metal-head fantasy follows:
3 inch folder. 
Damascus blade with Ti frame, Ti bolsters and damascus scales
Pocket clip. 
Hopefully "thin" and light for EDC..


----------



## J_Oei (Oct 1, 2008)

I'd definitely interested in a Folder.
3" would be great.

What about an option to get the same number
that we did for the fixed blade? That way we
would have a matched set. Love the idea about
having it about the same color.

I have lots of high-end folders (Sebenzas, Lochsas,
XM-18s, etc) and bought the forum fixed-blade knife
last time just because it was from CPF and I got to
participate vicariously while it was being designed
and made. Would really like to participate again.

What about the debate about tip-up/tip-down carry?
I'm sure that will be a cause of debate. Some people
are quite adamant about it. I prefer tip-up, as most
of my knives are that way. You could do some sort
of XM-18 like design where it is reversible.


----------



## HoopleHead (Oct 1, 2008)

+1 to tip up carry!

and a low profile clip!


----------



## 1 what (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm optional on clip up/down but feel strongly that the clip needs to look good...not like a piece of bent metal on a cheap ballpoint. Having said that it can also be low profile to attract minimun attention.


----------



## spyderknut (Oct 1, 2008)

Waiting to see the drawings but I am interested in a folder. :thumbsup:

Getting 40 people at the $500 pricepoint may me difficult.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Oct 2, 2008)

The way things currently stand this is out of my price range. I'm interested yes, but will need more time and information before I can commit.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Oct 2, 2008)

As I said in my e-mail, I am most likely in. NO MORE than 4"...3.25 or so is perfect for me, 3.5 is also pretty great. LOW profile tip up carry...

Sounds good so far. 

+ 1,000,000 for a matched set!


----------



## schiesz (Oct 2, 2008)

For blade length, i'd like to keep it as close to 3" as possible. 3.5" is really big for me. I think 5" is crazy for a folder.


----------



## george tichbourne (Oct 2, 2008)

I am leaning to 3" to meet all of the restrictions I know of with screw holes drilled and tapped for the clip to be mounted either way.

S30V would probably work for most people as well, just have to check with my heat treater first. I kind of threw him a curve by sending in some Sandvik 19C27 a couple of weeks ago without full heat treat specs. Won't do that again, need him too much.

George


----------



## GLOCK18 (Oct 2, 2008)

*As stated in post #10, I would prefer 5" blade, but then I'm a bit crazy, I would'nt be apposed to 3 to 3.5 blade, would prefer 440c but S30 is fine, one thing I will not give up is the Titanium handle or the integral lock, doesn’t need to be pretty, bead blasted is cool no need for a polished blade. $500 to $600 for a super heavy duty folder with the workmenship George put out is fine with me. I would love to have something Similar to the Shane Sibert Monster Rocket.but with out the 2k price tag, George we can always do a 1 off, drop me a PM.*


----------



## Solscud007 (Oct 4, 2008)

Im sort of a sucker for striders. Is it possible to get a Tanto point? How tough will this knife be? I probably wont be abusing it like knifetests.com but i would like to know that it can take a beating and ask for more.


----------



## schiesz (Oct 4, 2008)

I would guess no on the tanto, but if thats what 40+ people want i'm sure it could be. They just aren't very popular anymore, and are not really too practical for my uses.


----------



## george tichbourne (Oct 5, 2008)

schiesz said:


> I would guess no on the tanto, but if thats what 40+ people want i'm sure it could be. They just aren't very popular anymore, and are not really too practical for my uses.


 
You're right Schiesz, tanto blade was not what we had in mind. George will be working on the drawing this week.

Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Oct 5, 2008)

Gentlemen, we have a suggestion that we'd like to float 

Our proposal is that we offer TWO knives this year. A choice of a "folder" and ALSO a fixed blade with the same blade style adapted for a fixed blade. It would run in less than the folder as far as cost but besides that, not everyone is into folders. 

This way we would be able to offer a folder for those looking for a folder and a fixed blade with the same/very similar blade style for those looking for a fixed blade. 
|
We would still run the number system, there could be two lists, one for folders, one for fixed.

Look forward to hearing from anyone interested in our idea. 

Cheers, Carol


----------



## Unforgiven (Oct 5, 2008)

Depending on cost, I would be interested in a fixed blade.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Oct 5, 2008)

Carol & George,
That may be a good idea. Takes care of a bit of the price hurdle as well as gives an option for those who like one of the other.


----------



## ambientmind (Oct 6, 2008)

how about a fixed tanto blade with carbon fiber handles?! hmm? i would love that! hopefully 40 other people will too....great work on the last one george!


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 6, 2008)

I'd like to see the sketches for both the fixed-blade and folder before saying yes or no to buying the 2009 CPF knives. Also, a firm decision needs to be reached if the blade will be made out of 440C or S30V. 

Speaking only for myself, I would not be interested in an S30V blade. Many collectors love exotic steels. I'm not one of them. A properly heat-treated 440C blade can easily keep up with any of the exotics out there, and at a lower price-point.

As for the blade length, since getting 40 definite orders will not be easy, I feel it would be a good idea to keep the length at just under 3-inches. (2 7/8, for example). This will ensure that those who live in the more restrictive places can legally carry this knife with them. While laws vary, those places that do not outright ban the carrying of folding knives with locks; often will not go more restrictive than "under 3 inches," in terms of blade length. Here in NYC the law is "under 4 inches." In places like Chicago, "3 inches or under."

Carry-clip on the folder would be appreciated. To solve the age-old problem of position, the holes for the screws should be placed on both ends. Each customer can decide for himself if he wants tip-up or tip-down carry.

Also, I know I'm in the minority on this one but.... Any chance George could use Phillips head screws for the clip, instead of those God-awful tiny Allen head screws that are so wildly popular. Those tiny screws are so horribly easy to strip, even with a quality Allen wrench. 

Perhaps a good friction-fit leather belt pouch could be offered as an option, for those who would prefer to take the clip off entirely.


----------



## george tichbourne (Oct 6, 2008)

ambientmind said:


> how about a fixed tanto blade with carbon fiber handles?! hmm? i would love that! hopefully 40 other people will too....great work on the last one george!


 
Greetings :wave: This is something that if you are really interested in you may want to talk to us about ordering one on your own. Carbon fibre is too much of a health risk so would you consider G10 ?

e-mail- [email protected]
or PM us.

Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Oct 6, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> I'd like to see the sketches for both the fixed-blade and folder
> 
> A properly heat-treated 440C blade can easily keep up with any of the exotics out there, and at a lower price-point.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Monocrom 

George will be doing up drawings some time this week, may run into the weekend.

You are correct about the 440C verses exotics however in a folder the main cost you run into is labour not material costs.

Re blade length, George was intending to do that.

holes at both ends - yes - 

George uses torx screws because they do not strip the heads during the amount of assembly and re-assembly required to make a folder. You would require an appropriate sized torx screw driver if you plan on working on your folder.

Leather sheaths could be an additional option like last year.

Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Oct 6, 2008)

PhantomPhoton said:


> Carol & George,
> That may be a good idea. Takes care of a bit of the price hurdle as well as gives an option for those who like one of the other.


 
Hi PhantomPhoton, :wave: agreed, not everyone likes folders and as mentioned addresses cost issues as well.

Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Oct 6, 2008)

Unforgiven said:


> Depending on cost, I would be interested in a fixed blade.


 
Hi Unforgiven :wave: once George gets the drawings complete I'll have an opportunity to look at the pricing. It would be safe to say that a fixed blade would be at least half the price of the folder.

Cheers, Carol


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for the response, Carol. 

Also, I forgot to wish the two of you a happy Anniversary. Sorry about that.


----------



## george tichbourne (Oct 7, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> forgot to wish the two of you a happy Anniversary.


 
Thankyou for the good wishes - 31 years !!!!



Cheers, Carol


----------



## brighterisbetter (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that pic, you two look and sound to be very happy. It's reassuring to see couples who are still going strong and very much in love after so long together. Moral values aren't being washed down the drain after all. :thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 8, 2008)

brighterisbetter said:


> Thanks for sharing that pic, you two look and sound to be very happy. It's reassuring to see couples who are still going strong and very much in love after so long together. Moral values aren't being washed down the drain in America after all. :thumbsup:


 
I'm kinda wishing I hadn't found your post.... George & Carol are Canadian.


----------



## brighterisbetter (Oct 8, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> I'm kinda wishing I hadn't found your post.... George & Carol are Canadian.



Oops, didn't realize that. My post has been corrected, lol.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Oct 9, 2008)

A Camp knife, Bowie style, 6.5'' blade, 1/4 thick in Tool Steel (A-2 or 0-1) Rc hardness 58-60.

Thanks.


----------



## george tichbourne (Oct 10, 2008)

brighterisbetter said:


> Oops, didn't realize that. My post has been corrected, lol.


 
Hey !!!! It doesn't matter if we are Canadian or not, there are many American couples who have been married as long as we have if not longer. As a matter of fact we deal with many of them on a regular basis.

Look around  they are out there................

Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Oct 16, 2008)

George has made up the drawing, I will scan and post this evening.

Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Oct 16, 2008)

OK, lets try this again, gee I don't like this kind of stuff, Chris is the fellow who is really good with this :hairpull:






(now the picture is SMALL - well I'm not changing it again tonite  )

Blade length 2 7/8" OAL 7 1/2 - 8"

Cheers, Carol


----------



## adamlau (Oct 17, 2008)

I like the folder. Reminds me of a snubby Umzumnaan. High hollow with a sharpened swedge, I presume? If we are going exotic, why not go with M4? Everybody and their brother has an S30V blade...


----------



## george tichbourne (Oct 17, 2008)

Come on folks, any opinions, ideas, suggestions, 

Are you interested in these renderings ??

How 'bout some feed back so we know if we're on the right track "in general".....................

Cheers, Carol


----------



## 1 what (Oct 18, 2008)

Due to the huge change in the Aust $ I'm probably out at this stage since I can't see a rapid improvement in the economy. Having said that I like the shape/dimensions.


----------



## Kiessling (Oct 18, 2008)

I'd be in for the folder depending on how it will look in the end.


----------



## steed77 (Oct 18, 2008)

I am feeling the folder. It looks like that is the one I would lean toward. 

I have your 2008 CPF "32" and it is a work of art. I will defiantly be watching this new 2009 flavor.

Maybe some nice skeleton cut-outs on the frame would be nice. But then again, I am not a designer. 

As far as the folder, I do want a very very smooth action with a positive lock.


----------



## adamlau (Oct 18, 2008)

Balance on the first finger and a tanto grind at the tip. Larger thumbstud, an integrated whistle towards the end of the frame would be fantastic. Jimping at the ramp and lockbar cutout. G-11 and not G-10 scales. And again, M4 steel.


----------



## schiesz (Oct 18, 2008)

I think the folder design looks great and i'm interested.


----------



## Kiessling (Oct 19, 2008)

I'd also be interested in yellow or orange scales or whatever the sides of a knife are called. Sorry for my ignorance


----------



## tensixteen (Oct 19, 2008)

Some suggestions:






Point "A": Perhaps you could integrate the thumb ramps on both the handle and the blade spine to be one continuous line. that would make the lines cleaner.

Point "B": for the fixed blade, i feel there should be a finger guard too. (and perhaps the fixed blade and folder should both look similar to each other too.)

Point "C": Round this a little, and add a circular cutout to aid sharpening.

Cheers and Regards,
Nick


----------



## Unforgiven (Oct 19, 2008)

tensixteen said:


> ....
> 
> Point "B": for the fixed blade, i feel there should be a finger guard too. (and perhaps the fixed blade and folder should both look similar to each other too.)
> 
> ....



I like the blade curves better on the folder drawing and would like to see them on the fixed blade as well. Also I agree that since they both are proposed as the 2009 CPF knives, they should look very similar.

440C or S30V are both fine by me.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 20, 2008)

tensixteen said:


> Point "C": Round this a little, and add a circular cutout to aid sharpening.


 
Sorry, have to disagree with you there. Some sort of lower guard would be nice. If that portion of the handle gets rounded, your fingers could slip onto the cutting edge.

I can't stand circular cutouts. In my experience, they are a minor contribution when it comes to aid in sharpening. What they _are _great for is causing the cutting egde to get hung up on what you're cutting, when you need to use the full length of the blade. A far better solution is to either leave it alone, or use the ramp cutout for ease of sharpening. (That works far better).

Here's a pic of the Michael Janich "Tempest" to illustrate what I mean....


----------



## tensixteen (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey Monocrom,

I like a guard too, what i meant was this:






if you look at the right side of the picture, the top diagram illustrates George's original design, and the bottom one is the one which i tweaked to show what i mean..=)

Cheers and Regards,
Nick



Monocrom said:


> Sorry, have to disagree with you there. Some sort of lower guard would be nice. If that portion of the handle gets rounded, your fingers could slip onto the cutting edge.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 20, 2008)

Ah, I see what you mean.

Still, if George could add some deep grooves across the forward, lower portion of the folder's handle (in his original pic); it would aid in keeping the fingers from possibly sliding forward. (Like they do on Lone Wolf folders).


----------



## adamlau (Oct 26, 2008)

Give us a fat .32 sharpened prybar folder. S90V, or M4. We have way too many S30V offerings available. I have five myself (Sebenza, Umzumnaan, SnG Tanto, SMF GG, Duane Dwyer Custom) and would not be inclined to purchase another. Give us the exotic stuff! I'll even take M2, or A2 over S30V...


----------



## george tichbourne (Oct 26, 2008)

Gentlemen we are not ignoring you, Maggie was killed Thurs morning. 

Carol


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 26, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> Gentlemen we are not ignoring you, Maggie was killed Thurs morning.
> 
> Carol


 
I'm very sorry to hear that.

I hope you and George are holding up okay.


----------



## Unforgiven (Oct 26, 2008)

Losing a family pet is very hard......


I'm sorry.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Oct 27, 2008)

I am so, so sorry to hear that. Truly one of the hardest things I have ever had to live through.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Oct 27, 2008)

adamlau said:


> Give us a fat .32 sharpened prybar folder. S90V, or M4. We have way too many S30V offerings available. I have five myself (Sebenza, Umzumnaan, SnG Tanto, SMF GG, Duane Dwyer Custom) and would not be inclined to purchase another. Give us the exotic stuff! I'll even take M2, or A2 over S30V...


Damn right!! A Sharpened prybar is the way to go! Isn't that the reason people buy Busses anyway? LOL

I want a fat S.O.B of a folder made of solid *tool* steel, CPM-D2 or CPM-3V are good enough... None of that stainless gargabe.


----------



## Cuso (Oct 30, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> Gentlemen we are not ignoring you, Maggie was killed Thurs morning.
> 
> Carol


 Sorry for your loss...Car accident?


----------



## george tichbourne (Oct 30, 2008)

Our Maggie was hit by a commuter train after slipping away from me.

I can still see it, probably will stay with me for a long time.

Our new pup, Bella, is helping to take the edge off though. She is a half sister to Maggie.

George


----------



## george tichbourne (Nov 3, 2008)

Folks we are ready to get back to work again............... 

Keep in mind that to start this we need a general concensus on the style and whether we are going with a fixed and a folder, the materials to be used, and then enough people to make it a viable project.

As with last year a small deposit - by credit card upfront - and then the balance when the orders are complete. The folders will take longer to build, and even the fixed blades will take us into next year.

For any of you interested but wanting something other than what the project is offering you can always contact us via PM or directly at 
[email protected]

We're quickly approaching Christmas/Holiday Season and so the project itself would not be started in mfg until the New Year "if" we have enough interest and people signed up and also George & I have to handle any orders in house for the Holiday Season, but the time it takes to get a project like this off the ground it is better to begin now and have all the details set for starting in the New Year. 

Final pricing cannot be set out until we get all the data on materials and style etc. Than I will be able to give you firm pricing. 

Because this is a commemorative type knife or at least I had thought it was, it could be something different, not necessarily a heafty user. George makes some interesting "small" knives". They would meet the criteria of 3" blade length and are just pretty little knives. Just a thought.....

We both appreciate the time you have given us to recover from our loss,
soon I will post a photo of our new little pup "Bella". One forgets with the passing of time that these little 9 wk old pups like to visit the great out of doors several times during the night......................


----------



## george tichbourne (Nov 6, 2008)

Good Morning 

Your election is over now, something we watched with great interest.
Never ceases to amaze me the amount of money that is spent during electrion time, not just in the US but Canada as well.

Anyway, back to this project. 

We don't want to keep flogging a dead horse here. Are you folks interested this year for 2009, would you like to see an actual prototype, do you want other options for the knife/knives - Do you have an interest in a much smaller knife ? IS there something else totally different that you want but just haven't said ? 

Before we can do much more there has to be more feed back. We know a few of you are interested, how many exactly, is there enough to start the project ?? 

If you folks are not interested this year but out of respect for us are just staying quiet rather than letting us know, please, let us know. I don't want to keep posting on this topic if the interest is not there.

Have a great day everyone, Carol


----------



## schiesz (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm still interested in a 2.99" folder!



If we did have enough people (30-40) interested in a 3" folder, made of some exotic steel, what kid of price would we be looking at?


----------



## Kiessling (Nov 6, 2008)

Still interested.


----------



## adamlau (Nov 6, 2008)

Definitely interested in a knife with a blade length of under three inches ONLY IF the steel is M4, or S90V. Not interested in anything else, not S30V, or ZDP-189.


----------



## george tichbourne (Nov 6, 2008)

The choice of the "exotic" steel will help determine the price. Stainless Steel prices tend to bounce in the market place and there is a terrific surcharge. (we've been in the metal industry for over 20 years and prices tend to move)

If you could nail down THE knife material aspect that would give us an opportunity to get price and availability information. We are also under orders from our heat treater to make sure we use something they are capable of treating.

We recently used some 19C27 and there was virtually no data available for our heat treater. We had to chase all over the US until we finally found someone at the manufacturers who could get us the stats and that was no small feat.

Each steel has it's own criteria for heat treating and without proper heat treating you might as well through the knife out the window.

Those of you who were part of the 2008 project know how important that part of the process is in order to end up with a good product. Some knifemakers do their own heat treating and theres nothing wrong with that at all. Ourselves we prefer to send our blades to a company who has millions of dollars of equipment and run 24/7. They know their business and are very good at it. It's hard to excel at something when you do it once a month.

Pricing: Much depends on the blade and handle material chosen.  Don't hold me to this but a very rough guess, I'd say approx. $500 - could go up or down with material choices. Folders traditionally are more expensive, there is alot more work involved, more time. 

If we can nail down the blade material - handle material I'll be able to give you a more accurate price.

Look forward to your responses, Cheers, Carol


----------



## Unforgiven (Nov 6, 2008)

Depending on cost, I'm still interested in a fixed blade. As far as materials, I just want something durable and a steel that will hold a decent edge and at least corrosion resistant. This time I am looking for a user/camping/hiking knife.


----------



## george tichbourne (Nov 7, 2008)

Unforgiven said:


> Depending on cost, I'm still interested in a fixed blade. As far as materials, I just want something durable and a steel that will hold a decent edge and at least corrosion resistant. This time I am looking for a user/camping/hiking knife.


 
Good Morning We are still planning on running a fixed blade along with the folder so there would be a choice between the two. Our thoughts are on the fixed blade that it would be 440C as were the ones last year. You can't beat the performance and durability and the cost factor is a known.
Initially we had thought the blade would mimic the folder style but right now I'm not so sure, a little less than 3" isn't that useful in the bush.
Price would certainly be alot less than a folder and delivery would be quicker. A style that comes to mind I'll post a photo tonite.

Cheers, Carol


----------



## Robocop (Nov 9, 2008)

Once again I can only give my suggestions from an officers point of view as this is mostly where I need and actually use any of my knives. Ok I will be brutally honest and say no person I know (Military, Officer or civilian) actually carries a 500 dollar folder. I do know people who have knives in this price range however they never actually use them but rather display or baby them.

If this folder is going to be used as an investment or rare limited run collectible then I can see many people buying it however again it seems that section of the market is very limited. I believe the actual "users" out there far outnumber the collectors and as such a general usage folder with good (but average) materials would be a much better choice in my opinion. I know little about steels however I have a neck knife that is AUS-8 and it has taken a beating and still does well....I actually use this blade all the time and it cost me 50 dollars I think. Do we have any options or have you considered maybe something like AUS-8....I only mention this steel as I have several tough folders that use this and they all seem to do well.....and they were all pretty affordable.

I am not attempting to sway any persons opinion and do not want to mess up the makers design if indeed it has already been decided upon. I am simply giving my suggestions on what I believe the majority of the market would respond to. I myself as an officer represent a small minority of customer base however believe that as an actual "user" of a knife nightly on duty I can say what I feel is important. If many of us can not afford a knife it will not do us any good anyway as we will never have it.

I see so much cool stuff I would actually use on duty however I never actually get to use it as I can not spare the cash at the time. I have seen many great knives I "want" however usually end up using what I can afford as an average "user". I will say that for me personally if the design is a folder then I always choose a frame lock for various reasons. If I am looking for a fixed blade then I will most often choose a neck knife style and size in order for me to carry it on duty.

I have several other fixed blades that are for camping and general usage however I have spent much more on my duty carry knives. I like the other members ideas of a very thick blade design as this is something that comes in very handy for me on duty. I know it is frowned upon however we all know that knives will sometimes be used to pry something open. I use my neck knife for opening screen windows or to pry open door locks all the time and I am always looking for something small and tough....which is usually a thick design.

If this project is still being thought out then maybe consider a more average or common steel with a few solid and proven features (frame-lock)....and maybe add a little flair with a cool lanyard design or holster/lanyard combo. I am wishing this project well and appreciate the chance to be involved. Maybe it would be possible to give an estimate between two steel materials such as a top of the scale cost vs the average steel cost. Then we could all decide if we would rather pay less or more between the two steels. 

Well thanks for listening and maybe this will somehow help give a few more suggestions to get this going.


----------



## tensixteen (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi Robocop,

i respectfully beg to differ. I know many people who carry knives costing more than $500. in fact, i'm carrying a custom Emerson CQC-9 now, and a 1-off J.W. Smith folder which have a combined value of about US$1,800, and also a rare Mayo which costs 900+ back for a refurb after i used it hard for cutting through some wood and rattan..

personally my preference will be for a framelock folder, with a blade from ATS-34 / 154CM / S-30V / something along those lines. But that's just my opinion.

Cheers and Regards,
Nick



Robocop said:


> Once again I can only give my suggestions from an officers point of view as this is mostly where I need and actually use any of my knives. Ok I will be brutally honest and say no person I know (Military, Officer or civilian) actually carries a 500 dollar folder. I do know people who have knives in this price range however they never actually use them but rather display or baby them.


----------



## schiesz (Nov 10, 2008)

I think Robocop's suggestions for a cost comparison are very good ones, and would probably let us get a better handle on what to expect. 

I also regularly have a custom folder or sebenza in my pocket, and can't stand the very idea of shelf queens, so I can fully understand where Nick is coming from here as well. My personal feeling is that what is the use in that nice knife/flashlight/watch if it isn't going to be used. They all wear pretty much the same doing shelf duty...


----------



## Robocop (Nov 10, 2008)

tensixteen I do know there are a few who carry expensive knives however I personally do not know of any who carry anything close to 500 dollars.....and I work with over 800 officers and just as many firemen/medics as well. The few I know who actually have very expensive knives may be seen playing with them or showing them off however will never be seen really using them.

Now I do believe that somewhere out there people do carry and actually use expensive knives in the 500 dollar range (like yourself) however is this the market most appealing to a dealer or maker? Sure they may sale a few to collectors and those like yourself who appreciate a 500 dollar knife however will these few sales be enough to make the project worth the time and effort? It is my belief that you can offer something of decent quality for lesser cost and sale 3 times as many for more return on your investment....you know maybe sale 20 incredible and exotic material knives for 500 dollars or maybe sale 100 knives of decent material for 200 dollars.

I am not really a collector of knives so again my input should be taken as simply that of an average daily user of an average daily knife. I again know nothing of metals or features however I do know what I personally see used daily by many in my workplace. I do like to look and dream about the many cool knives I have seen online. My friend and fellow member Owen is an avid knife collector and he has some incredible knives. He is a rare example of someone who actually uses and appreciates a good knife regardless of cost however again he is one of a few I can count on one hand who does so. It seems for every one potential high end customer there must surely be 500 more who are average consumers.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Nov 10, 2008)

Fwiw I'm more with Robocop on these opinions.

I know a few people who carry expensive knives. I know many more people who use mid-range priced knives, myself included. When abusing a knife the risk of damaging it is just about the same whether it is common quality steel or an exotic super-steel. 

This knife being a CPF "collector" type knife I'd really hope I don't abuse it, but if I'm in that situation I'd rather break $200 than $500. And keeping price down allows more CPF members to hopefully afford to buy one... which in turn makes this whole thing possible.

I'm slowly working on a design which I may float by George and Carol one day; and for my personal design I may end up choosing something a bit more expensive. But that will be my burden and mine alone so that I can get a knife just the way I want it. :shrug:


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 10, 2008)

Just being honest.... I don't believe the first CPF knife design would have sold as well, had it been more expensive. Not an insult to anyone on CPF, and definitely not meant to be. 

That's just the way I see it, based on the time I've spent in the CPF community. To appeal to a wide enough number of folks on CPF, the knife will have to be _somewhat_ close to the price of the 2008 model.


----------



## Robocop (Nov 10, 2008)

First let me say I really do enjoy it when a maker asks for the opinions of its customers and am flattered to have the chance to be involved. I like that attitude from a maker and as such really do wish for this project to be a success even if it should end up with something I personally could not afford.

My opinions are not designed to ensure me personally buying a knife however are more so what I truly believe is the larger customer base for such a product. I may be wrong all together so again take what I suggest and add or subtract what you will and together we all may find a way to work this out for both the maker and customers to be satisfied.

I can understand as to how a true custom maker would wish to remain true to their strict standard of making unique and as a result expensive items. I have to compare it to something like maybe BMW.....They make some amazing cars and most all of them are expensive so you really dont see them making average vehicles for the average consumer. Then along came the Mini-Cooper for much less than their usual stuff yet with still the same BMW backing. Man it seems these things just sold like crazy so again I am simply using a little logic mixed with my own personal beliefs.....if that makes any sense....


----------



## schiesz (Nov 10, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> I don't believe the first CPF knife design would have sold as well, had it been more expensive. ... To appeal to a wide enough number of folks on CPF, the knife will have to be _somewhat_ close to the price of the 2008 model.



I completely agree with this, and with most of Robocop's statements as well. I think the main problem we have here is Robocop is making statements about a $200 knife, and I assume he is still talking about a folder. 

George can definitely correct me if I am wrong here, but I don't think its possible for George to make a folder for $200. The use of exotic steels may change the price of a folder up to $100 or something, but exotic steel doesn't cost $100 per inch. (Well, I guess there must be SOME out there, but I haven't heard of them)

The design of the 2008 CPF knife was very labor intensive, and the cost we were given was significantly below what he would normally have charged for a knife that required that much labor. A folder requires a LOT more labor than a fixed blade because each part must be individually fitted. I don't see how it could be made for $200 or even $300. I don't know if there is enough interest to justify a project for a $400-$600 CPF folder. If there is, I think it would be great, but I don't know if there is. Maybe there is enough interest in a fixed blade, because the cost could be significantly lower.


----------



## Robocop (Nov 10, 2008)

I simply threw the 200 dollar figure in there to make a point and again I have no idea as to the cost of making a folder. I do realize a small custom dealer may find it hard to offer something in a folder that would be affordable to the larger average user customer base.

This goes along with my feelings on this is that if it is not possible to do then the maker would be wasting their time to offer something that would not make them a profit or in the very least be worth the effort. I can see how a folder would cost much more and again especially for a maker who does all his work by hand.

Even if the steel is cheaper I assume one would have to figure all of the hours needed to make such an item. I think that due to the excellent reputation of the maker and him being a fellow member here the point of this thread is to ensure any effort is a success. I would really hate to see much time and effort put into something that did not work out to be a huge success. Maybe it would be an idea to figure just how affordable a folder can be custom made when using much cheaper materials.....and if so is the maker even wishing to put their name on something made with cheaper materials?

I can fully understand where a custom maker known for higher quality knives would not wish to have their name on a product of cheaper design and material. I never really thought of that until now and maybe we should see how Mr. Tichbourne feels on that issue.


----------



## george tichbourne (Nov 11, 2008)

Gentlemen it's great to have your feed back on this proposed project. "Thankyou"

We do appreciate your understanding in the fact that for this to be viable we would like to make some money at at  not get rich but all the same this is how we earn our living.

Folders, whether inexpensive materials or designer grade are without question going to be far more costly than a fixed blade. Alot of that is labour and fitting. Even to have the main components waterjet cut there is still grinding, fitting, assembly. Folders are alot more complex than a fixed blade. (There will be folder makers disagree with me but that is a fact)

The titanium chasis (sp?) alone runs $250 everything else is extra. 

To clarify one point, George and I are not "dealers" George is a Custom Knifemaker. And Robocop is quite correct is assuming that putting George's name on a "cheap" knife is not something that would happen. We have worked for 20 years to build a reputation of quality and fine workmanship and using inferior materials is not in our future. 

As a side bar last year I nearly had a fit that dymondwood was the handle material of choice because we have never used anything of that nature before, for those of you who purchased one rest assured you have a "one of a kind" because even though dymondwood is the highest quality of it's nature, it is not something that we use. (although in order to get you your blue colour that was about our only choice) 

In order to involve as many members as possible in the price range acceptable to most I would venture that a folder from us is not in the running, unless the odd one of you wants to place a seperate order on your own. 

Schiesz, Robocop and few of the rest of you have made valid points and now it is up to all of you to decide if you would like to proceed with a fixed blade or pass on the project. 

Last year was fun, different, new to many of you and that I'm sure is where alot of the appeal came from. Those of you who were in the project last year now know or have a pretty good idea how knives are made, if you don't go back and look at the photos  and that George and I are dependable and your deposit money didn't disappear, and you did receive your knives approx when we said you'd get them.

Could very well be that one project was what was meant to be and another one would seem anticlimatic by comparison. 

Because this forum doesn't seem to get as much traffic as some of the others here I am going to try over the next week or to contact the folks who took part last year and see if they are interested in another fixed blade but a different style. After that I will wait to hear back. 

Take care, Carol :wave:


----------



## adamlau (Nov 12, 2008)

I am in on a fixed. A2? BRKT has that covered. D2? Dozier. INFI? Busse. S7? Scrap Yard. 3V? Fehrman. 440? Common and boring. The steel I would love to handle is M4. An satin M4 fixed with a dropping sharpened swedge, an integral guard and a convex zero edge is what I would like to see.


----------



## Robocop (Nov 12, 2008)

I have an idea that may allow a nicer quality fixed blade with a lower cost and less construction than past models....

If you were to toy with the idea of a neck type knife maybe it would work to offer something thick enough to be sturdy yet forget designing fancy handle materials. Maybe it would be different to offer something that could have a handle wrapped with the users choice of para-cord. This should be easier than designing,shaping and fitting several handles and would also allow the buyer to use the material,color and style of wrap they wish.

I have an old CRKT K.I.S.S that has a wrapped handle and it works perfectly for an EDC. I also know several co-workers who use the old Becker Necker with a user wrapped handle and again it works perfect for patrol carry. Boker has the Bud Nealy that I have also seen and it works well for its size....plus a properly wrapped handle is easy to maintain and looks great in my opinion.

I personally like neck style knives with wrapped handles as it allows the blade to be thick yet keeps the entire profile thin enough to carry comfortably. I also personally prefer the tanto point just as I think it "looks" better.

I am not sure how much it could be offered for or even if it would even allow for costs to be lower at all however I only assume it would be less trouble and cheaper if you did not have to worry about handle design nor materials.

So basically my idea for us to ponder is for a nice thick blade with a total length between 7-8 inches, lanyard attatchment with a handle that is designed to be user applied (wrapped) and a holster that can be carried around the neck or belt if need be. You could also offer certain lanyard packages with say various styles of supplied lanyard for a little extra cost. Many members could this way have a unique design while keeping the general knife design the same.....so is this an option others would enjoy seeing develope?

I figured this design would allow Mr. Tichbourne to focus on material and blade design in order to maintain his standards for a quality knife and allow the buyer to focus on handle design,style and material. I carry a folder clipped in my pants pocket on duty as well as a neck knife carried between my vest and trauma plate. I actually use my neck knife much more as it is easier to deploy quickly and also much tougher than a folder. I am simply offering a suggestion for us to ponder here however this would be a fixed blade design yet much different than the last custom run we had.


----------



## george tichbourne (Nov 12, 2008)

Robocop that sounds *GREAT*to George and I. It certainly would keep the costs in line and maintain our standard 

Now we have to see how many members would be interested. 

Appreciate your well thoughtout input :thumbsup:

Cheers, Carol


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Nov 12, 2008)

adamlau said:


> I am in on a fixed. A2? BRKT has that covered. D2? Dozier. INFI? Busse. S7? Scrap Yard. 3V? Fehrman. 440? Common and boring. The steel I would love to handle is M4. An satin M4 fixed with a dropping sharpened swedge, an integral guard and a convex zero edge is what I would like to see.


I agree 100% with you. But I'd take anything that's not made with 420J or 440C stainless steel. CPM-M4 would be awesome indeed.


----------



## aj1985 (Nov 12, 2008)

adamlau said:


> I am in on a fixed. A2? BRKT has that covered. D2? Dozier. INFI? Busse. S7? Scrap Yard. 3V? Fehrman. 440? Common and boring. The steel I would love to handle is M4. An satin M4 fixed with a dropping sharpened swedge, an integral guard and a convex zero edge is what I would like to see.


 
Hey bro hope all is well 

You know as well as I do your beating on a deadhorse. I realize you want M4 and keep asking, but really how many people would be able to afford M4 and at this point in my life I have never even heard of a custom maker taking orders for M4. There might be custom makers out there, but it sure isn't well known which ones.


take care 
aj


----------



## Robocop (Nov 12, 2008)

I like the idea of a neck knife with a wrapped handle as it allows so many different variations while keeping the base product the same. Buyers could use camo cord or tan or even glow in the dark cord if they wished and different wrap styles really can look very nice if done correctly.

I am not even sure what M4 is or why it sounds so costly however is something like that really necessary for an average user neck knife? I again know nothing about metals so all I can give on this is from the type knives I have used.

I have an old Benchmade that is ATS-34 and it has done me well with heavy use so far. I also have several that are AUS-8 and even a few folders with AUS-6 that also all do pretty well. Honestly I do not know the difference between any of them and they all just seem to perform about the same. I do sharpen them regularly and they all seem to take the same edge or at least to me.

What about D2 tool steel?....I see some makers use this and it is usually thick and tough but again I dont know about cost or trouble to work with any of these steels.

I also like the stone wash finish and it seems as if this would be an easy to produce feature that would allow a rugged easy to care for look. One of my most favorite folders (Paragee) has this blade style and it has held up great and just looks really nice in my opinion. We could determine the finish and styles first that would allow for the maker to keep it simple yet deserving of their name and then work out the material.


----------



## Unforgiven (Nov 12, 2008)

Email received. Thanks Carol 


My interest is still the same. A heavy duty camping/hiking user. I can't say that I have much interest in a neck knife though and wouldn't want a camping knife to have holes in the handle. The handle needs to be big enough for fairly heavy usage with a nice thick blade. The actual materials don't really matter to me as long as it will hold up, hold a decent edge and the steel is corrosion resistant. The same metal used on the 2008 CPF blade would work fine for me.


----------



## FlashBanger (Nov 12, 2008)

A larger camping knife would be more my style.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 13, 2008)

Email received as well. Thanks Carol.

I think Robo has come up with an excellent idea. A neck knife sounds great. Since it'll be worn close to the body, 440C would be ideal. (Sweat can ruin an excellent blade made from more exotic steels with less rust-resistence).


----------



## george tichbourne (Nov 13, 2008)

I like the neck knife idea myself from both a cost viewpoint and easy access.

I checked out M4 today and since it is not a stainless steel I would not suggest using it for a neck knife.

Will work on this idea a little more in about a week or so, things are very hectic around here right now with Christmas coming.

Take care
George


----------



## Robocop (Nov 13, 2008)

George enjoy your holidays and think this idea over for a while.....something tells me we will be here when you have time to check in.

Basically I thought this may be a design you could try as it seems a little different than your normal designs. It may be exciting for you to ponder this for a while and maybe you could add your own personal flair to make something unique. I do like the idea of offering a few accessories to go along with the final product. The combinations could be many as far as lanyard style and choice of wrapping material and style.


----------



## george tichbourne (Nov 13, 2008)

No holiday planned around here Robo, not until the Christmas/New Years week at least.

I am just finishing up an order for 50 knives for Carol to put into some gift baskets and these are taking all of my time and attention to get them done in time.

George


----------



## LEDad (Nov 14, 2008)

George, I would be interested in a CPF neck knife. I would really like to see some designs. Especially if we can keep the blade small enough so that it could be an EDC pocket knife as well as a neck knife.


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Nov 15, 2008)

A CPF neck knife would be great, could I suggest that the handle have two cutouts so that paracord could be wrapped in a variety of ways, it would be very simple for the end user to use change wrap styles for diffrent applicatons or even change them with the seasons...a diffrent wrap everytime...thats just my 2 cents hope its worth something


----------



## Kiessling (Nov 15, 2008)

Although I do understand the need to cut down costs, a neck knife would not be a knife for me, sorry.
bernie


----------



## Robocop (Nov 16, 2008)

Depending on blade material maybe a larger size camping knife could be condidered as well while keeping the handle as a user wrapped design. Is a para-cord wrapped handle possible on a larger knife and if so maybe this would sale better than a smaller kneck knife.....or maybe more people would show an interest in a larger knife.

Maybe offer two similiar designs with a larger camp type knife as well as a smaller neck style. If you are commited to a fixed blade seems like offering 2 sizes should be simple but again I know nothing of business nor knife making so what are the options here??


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Nov 17, 2008)

I like the idea of a smaller knife. 2008 was kind of a camping knife so I wouldn't mind something different for 2009. Paracord handle-wrap doesn't matter one way or the other to me. Making a slim, tough, tool knife seems like one possible way to go this year.
But I'm open to all sorts of ideas. A big and little knife sound interesting as well. Little brother/ big brother come to mind when I think of it. Both knives with essentially the same basic style/ design. One thicker, bigger, beefier with more work into the handle; one slim, more compact neck knife like with a paracord friendly tang/ handle. Buy either depending on tastes; or both :naughty:.
Sort of similar to the initial idea with the folder and fixed blade I guess. Hey maybe all 3  ...
We may just work poor George for all he's worth this year too! :laughing:


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Nov 17, 2008)

Kiessling said:


> Although I do understand the need to cut down costs, a neck knife would not be a knife for me, sorry.
> bernie


I agree. I have no interest in a neck knife, nor in the use of cheaper materials. (440C steel? Paracord wrap? Please...)


----------



## Robocop (Nov 17, 2008)

I have no idea as to the quality of 440 or any other steel however my suggestion for a knife with a wrapped type handle was made in order to allow the maker to offer a better material for the blade. From what I gathered much of the cost and frustration comes from choosing, shaping and attatching the handle material so the wrap option would simplify this and allow the user to decide their own style.....it would also allow us to get a knife with better steel for less cost due to the handle design.

Is a knife with a cord wrapped handle frowned upon in the knife world? I really do not know if this is considered to be a poor design however I know many who use a wrapped type design and have had no problems (myself included)


----------



## Kiessling (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey Robo ... nothing wrong with that at all. Just not my style and thing to have, that's all.
:wave:


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 17, 2008)

Nothing wrong with a paracord wrapped handle. Mick Strider's fixed-blade tanto design features a very elaborately wrapped handle. 

Nothing wrong with 440C either. (Keep in mind that there are more than one type of 440 steel. With 440C being the best out of them). 

O.F. is right, 440C is cheaper.... compared to the price of most of the exotic steels out there. But 440C is ideal for use on a neck knife, not just because of a lower price tag. The exotics are generally more prone to developing rust spots than 440C. (Since neck knives are worn so close to the body, you're going to be sweating on your knife. Even with the blade enclosed in a kydex neck sheath, you'll want a quality steel known for extreme rust-resistence). Also, assuming that all are properly heat-treated 440C can easily keep up with the exotics currently in use today.


----------



## Robocop (Nov 18, 2008)

From looking over the makers web site it seems that almost all of their products are made with 440 steel. I was a little confused about the different metals and cost however found that even some of their more costly items were also made with 440....seems like it must be a decent steel at least for the maker to put so much faith in it thus far.

If nothing else it would seem that Mr. Tichbourne likes 440 for various reasons and feels most comfortable using this steel for whatever design this next project is to be. I know zero of modern or even older steels so maybe the maker can fill us in on why he feels this metal is such a good choice for his designs? 

I do not wish to take this thread off track discussing better or lesser steels however as a group effort I guess there is still a need to determine what steel would be more popular for the majority of people who wish to purchase another design from Mr. Tichbourne.


----------



## Robocop (Nov 18, 2008)

I just finished reading various many articles on knife steels in the hopes I would better understand a little about this topic. I never realized there were so many different variations as well as opinions as to better or lesser steels.

I read one website thread from bladeforums that spoke of 440C and said many people are leery of this simply because they are used to seeing 440 stamped on cheap knives. The page went on to state that these cheaper knives all use a different 440 than the 440C and as far as toughness and actual usage goes 440C is an excellent choice if treated correctly.....just most people assume the "440" means lesser quality when in fact it is 440A or B used in the lesser quality knives and not the C version.

Again not trying to throw this off track however at least I now see one reason Mr. Tichbourne uses this steel so much and I am also a little more up to date on other steels as well. Of all the threads I studied there was one common denominator all agreed on and that was heat treating of any steel.....they say this makes all the difference. very interesting read none the less and personally I would carry a knife made of this steel from an established maker.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 18, 2008)

Robocop said:


> I read one website thread from bladeforums that spoke of 440C and said many people are leery of this simply because they are used to seeing 440 stamped on cheap knives. The page went on to state that these cheaper knives all use a different 440 than the 440C and as far as toughness and actual usage goes 440C is an excellent choice if treated correctly.....just most people assume the "440" means lesser quality when in fact it is 440A or B used in the lesser quality knives and not the C version.


 
Safe bet that if you find a knife stamped with "440," it's 440A. Depending on the Brand and the price, sometimes it's also a safe bet that it hasn't been properly heat-treated. Companies that use 440C, they'll make sure to stamp the "C" part onto the blade. They want to make damn sure that their customers know they are getting a better quality knife. 

With individual custom knifemakers, it's their reputation that counts. They'll either stamp their knives with the blade steel used, or just tell you the blade steel; and leave it at that.


----------



## george tichbourne (Nov 18, 2008)

We had a fellow recently that saw an add in a magazine and wanted to buy a Moose hunter to go hunting with but was not certain about the edge holding. I sort of convinced him the 440C would be just fine.

He took that knife out moose hunting, got a medium sized moose, about 800 lb. dressed, skinned and quartered the thing and called me as soon as he got back. He said that the knife performed perfectly and in fact it seemed to get sharper as he went along and when it was finished he could still shave with it.

Fot those of you who have never seen a moose close up they are about the size of a quarter horse.

George
PS he ordered another knife


----------



## VillageIdiot (Nov 19, 2008)

How about Ti? =D


----------



## tensixteen (Nov 20, 2008)

Personally i would prefer a more modern steel, though 440C is ok with me too.

Initially for the 2008 knife, when i came up with the design, i had designed it to be one in which i wanted the scales to be removable, and the user have the option as to whether to have it as a bare-skeletal frame neck knife or have the handle slabs on for a more full grip.

For a skeletal frame neck knife, i think somewhere around the thickness of 1 eighth of an inch would be good..last year's CPF fixed blade was too thick for neck carry in my opinion...

For blade materials, i think the following would be good to use: ATS-34; 440C; 154-CM; or maybe even Stellite 6K since George has used it before.

here's a blade shape i just drew up...what do u guys think?







Cheers and Regards,
Nick


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 20, 2008)

tensixteen said:


> For blade materials, i think the following would be good to use: ATS-34; 440C; 154-CM; or maybe even Stellite 6K since George has used it before.


 
Speaking from experience, ATS-34 will develop tiny rust spots after carrying it close to the body for a typical 8-hour work-shift. Since 154CM is ATS-34's American twin, I don't believe it would be a good blade choice for a neck knife either. After a few days of always having to clean the surface of the knife when getting home, George's creation would likely end up in a drawer. A kydex neck sheath will help in reducing that particular issue, but won't make it go away entirely.



> here's a blade shape I just drew up...what do you guys think?


 
Handle looks a bit long. I was thinking perhaps a tear-drop shaped handle made to accomidate the thumb on top, and the first two fingers on the bottom. Perhaps something similar to Perrin's La Griffe?


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 24, 2008)

Had to bump the thread. My curiosity got the better of me. Would really like to know if George is considering the neck knife idea for the 2009 CPF model. 

And if so, does he have any ideas for a basic shape?


----------



## Unforgiven (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm not interested in a neck knife at this time but I will keep an eye on the thread in case ideas swing in a different direction.


----------



## DArklite (Nov 27, 2008)

Something along the lines of the Spyderco Scorpius would be nice; 100% VG-10, and compact enough to stay out of the way clipped to a jeans coin pocket. It'll be interesting to see how this ends up.


----------



## george tichbourne (Dec 7, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Would really like to know if George is considering the neck knife idea for the 2009 CPF model.
> 
> And if so, does he have any ideas for a basic shape?


 
Hi Monocrom,

Our apologies for being absent for so long, 

YES, George thinks a neck knife would be an interesting little knife to make up and with Robo's suggestion of a personally wrapped handle. 440C would be our knife steel of choice for the various reasons already given by others.

YES, I believe he does have some ideas but with the recent panic to complete a large order has had little time to do anything else but concentrate on getting it out the door.

While the neck knife may not be the choice of some I personally do not see why there could not be the option of running with TWO (2) styles for this year. One a neck knife and the second for those who prefer something else. Does anyone have a problem with that solution ?? 

Robocop was correct a few posts back when he indicated that George & I were going to be busy  We have just completed a corporate holiday gifting order consisting of over 50 kitchen knives and the quality control person from what I understand is a bit of a pain  I won't elaborate as to the identity of this nuisance but one day I expect to find a life size picture of me in the shop with a dart board attached to it 

Look forward to picking this up and seeing what we can decide upon for the 2009 project. 

Cheers, Carol


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 7, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> Look forward to picking this up and seeing what we can decide upon for the 2009 project.
> 
> Cheers, Carol


 
Thanks for the response, Carol. 

With Christmas & New Year's fast approaching, I figured you and George would be very busy.

Any thoughts on the tear-drop shaped handle I mentioned in an earlier post?


----------



## george tichbourne (Dec 7, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Any thoughts on the tear-drop shaped handle I mentioned in an earlier post?


 
Hi Monocrom,
We're busier then we had anticipated, that's a good thing  but it kinda snuck up on us.

A tear-drop handle is something that will certainly be something to look at, it sounds like it would be very attractive.

Do you have a drawing you'd like to share ?

Cheers, Carol :wave:


----------



## f22shift (Dec 8, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> Robocop was correct a few posts back when he indicated that George & I were going to be busy  We have just completed a corporate holiday gifting order consisting of over 50 kitchen knives and the quality control person from what I understand is a bit of a pain  I won't elaborate as to the identity of this nuisance but one day I expect to find a life size picture of me in the shop with a dart board attached to it
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers, Carol


 that's silly. custom made (hand) will always have variations/characteristics. even mass produced jeans label it.


----------



## george tichbourne (Dec 8, 2008)

f22shift said:


> that's silly. custom made (hand) will always have variations/characteristics. even mass produced jeans label it.


 
We know that and you seem to know that but you would be very surprised at the number of people in this world that expect zero defect on everything they touch. So, we do the best we can and it usually costs us money. 

Cheers, Carol


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 8, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> A tear-drop handle is something that will certainly be something to look at, it sounds like it would be very attractive.
> 
> Do you have a drawing you'd like to share ?
> 
> Cheers, Carol :wave:


 
Sorry Carol, my Artistic abilities are limited to a creative imagination that turns scenes & images seamlessly into written words in the form of fictional stories. I can create images in a Reader's mind.... but cannot create direct images for a person's eyes. 

The idea was for a handle somewhat similar, but certainly not a direct copy of, Fred Perrin's LaGriffe. With George's personal touch as to the blade shape, length, and final dimensions & contours of the tear-dropped shaped handle. More of a basic idea for a handle.


----------



## maddog (Jan 8, 2009)

to be honest. i really don't see this ever happing. the reason is to get 40+ people to commit to buy a $500 knife ... not going to happen. IMHO but CPF could prove me wrong.


----------



## maddog (Jan 9, 2009)

Robocop said:


> Ok I will be brutally honest and say *no person I know (Military, Officer or civilian) actually carries a 500 dollar folder.* I do know people who have knives in this price range however they never actually use them but rather display or baby them.



well this is a very broad statement. i think it depends on what type of knife your taking about? owners of Busse, Strider, Extrema Ratio even Rob Simonich Knives normally use them and if i saw anyone that had these in a case and never used them ... i would laugh and so would their makers. i myself use my $500+ folder everyday for work and use it to the max! and i do this because i got tired of buying a new knife every time some cheap knife broke. well now you know someone who uses their $500+ knife (and there are others & if you would like to know them too .. i can direct you to some other sites. PM me if your interested). but i do have some other knives like those made by Tom Anderson that i would never use for work and only carry them when i'm in a suit ... lol.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ex_JNTqgKL8 ... some strider action! after that demo i'm sure you won't be afraid to use your expensive knife ever again ... you get what you pay for.


----------



## Robocop (Jan 9, 2009)

Maddog I have no doubt their are those out there who do use such knives and I have a best friend who is a big fan of very costly blades and beats the crap out of them daily. I agree with you on many points and I know bladeforum and others have plenty who would also agree however.....

I have been an officer for over 11 years in a dept. of over 900 patrolmen, swat members, detectives, K9, and any other division you can imagine. I have rode with other departments such as Ca, TX, FL, Vegas, and a few others and at no time did I ever see any officer with anything even close to a 500 dollar folder.

Most I have known usually start out with expensive stuff and usually lose it chasing some dirt bag (knives, watches, sun glasses,...etc Over a very short time officers usually carry what works however find cheaper products that work well enough just in case they get lost or destroyed.

No doubt if myself or others could afford exotic, better made knives yes we would surely do so but honestly in the real world of street patrol I have not seen anything like that. The maker here is asking for suggestions for a target market and if this market was a group of collectors or anyone else who appreciated better knives then sure 500 dollars would be just fine. The true market is to be everyday users such as many here and also police and military. It does not take a genius to see that a 500 dollar product for that crowd would quickly lose momentum and die thus proving to be a loss for the designer.

I will one day have my Large Sebenza however it will be after I retire and I will carry it daily as a gift to myself.


----------



## Hitthespot (Jan 10, 2009)

george tichbourne said:


> We had a fellow recently that saw an add in a magazine and wanted to buy a Moose hunter to go hunting with but was not certain about the edge holding. I sort of convinced him the 440C would be just fine.
> 
> He took that knife out moose hunting, got a medium sized moose, about 800 lb. dressed, skinned and quartered the thing and called me as soon as he got back. He said that the knife performed perfectly and in fact it seemed to get sharper as he went along and when it was finished he could still shave with it.
> 
> ...


 
Absolutely. 

1st) 440C is a great Steel for knife blades if you can harden and stress relieve the steel correctly. Sounds like you've got it Mr. Tichbourne.

2nd) I've been following this thread hoping it will swing in a direction I would prefer like, a small locking folder with a 2.5"-(2.75" max) blade of 440C, and maybe White Micarta handle stock with sort of the same design as last year. That doesn't sound like anything too expensive.

That's my two cents, if it's worth that much.

Anyway I'm following this thread. We'll see what developes.

Bill


----------



## george tichbourne (Jan 27, 2009)

Greetings All 

Sorry George & I have been absent for so long. Over the holidays we were off Christmas Day and New Years Day and that's it.

We are now back into the swing of things again and ready to pick this up if any of you are ready to move forward.

The holiday season is over, your election is over, everyone is or should be back to a regular routine again as we are.

Let's get serious about settling on a design, pricing, and getting started on this years project.

Points of Note: 1) Folders will be over $4-500/ea
2) we can bring in a knife like Robocop suggested at a 
decent price range - i.e.blade where you wrap your 
own handle/
3) we can run with a couple patterns to satisfy a larger
group
4) as like last year - small deposits would be required
we take credit card - Visa or M/C no paypal

Look forward to hearing from you,

Cheers, Carol & George


----------



## KDOG3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Dang. I saw the thread title and got all excited. But its too rich for my blood. I'm a po' boy... guess I'll have to stick with BMs'... Good luck with this project though....


----------



## Chrontius (Feb 6, 2009)

george tichbourne said:


> Gentlemen I think we should establish very quickly here where the price level is going to start.
> 
> Our main stream folders start at $500 and go up. This is with 440C blade, titanium chasis, bolsters can be either 416S/S or titanium ~ the S/S being heavier the titanium being lighter. As an example both options change the pricing as would using Damascus for the bolster.



Can't afford it. No way, no how, no lottery win. I carry a $40 Strider and can't justify bumping that by more than 10x.

Could almost afford the 2008 CPF knife, but the money didn't come in time. C'est la vie... but I'd be up for a fairly similar knife this year.


----------



## Hawkeye5 (Feb 6, 2009)

I don't have a stake in this discussion, and as a new member, perhaps I should not stick my nose into the conversation regarding customs and price. However, as a daily user of straight razors, I've some exposure to custom makers.

Custom is not for everyone. Custom items are made by artisans one at a time, therefore custom items are expensive, even on a group buy. I'm on a list for a razor that Bill Ellis is making for twenty members on another forum. The price will be in excess of $500 each. Will I use it? Darn right. I have razors in my rotation that cost $40 up to $500 currently. Makers such as L. R. Harner, Joe Chandler, Robert Williams, and Tim Zowada are in the same general price range, if not a bit higher, than Ellis. Mastro Livi, from Italy, custom razors sell for $1200 or more. That is out of my range, but he sells a bunch of custom razors.

Ask yourself if you are requesting a custom maker to provide his product at a production knife price. George seems to be willing to make things work for the majority. Someone needs to thank him.


----------



## Chrontius (Feb 7, 2009)

Hawkeye5 said:


> I don't have a stake in this discussion, and as a new member, perhaps I should not stick my nose into the conversation regarding customs and price. However, as a daily user of straight razors, I've some exposure to custom makers.
> 
> Custom is not for everyone. Custom items are made by artisans one at a time, therefore custom items are expensive, even on a group buy. I'm on a list for a razor that Bill Ellis is making for twenty members on another forum. The price will be in excess of $500 each. Will I use it? Darn right. I have razors in my rotation that cost $40 up to $500 currently. Makers such as L. R. Harner, Joe Chandler, Robert Williams, and Tim Zowada are in the same general price range, if not a bit higher, than Ellis. Mastro Livi, from Italy, custom razors sell for $1200 or more. That is out of my range, but he sells a bunch of custom razors.
> 
> Ask yourself if you are requesting a custom maker to provide his product at a production knife price. George seems to be willing to make things work for the majority. Someone needs to thank him.




I think there's no insult, nor was any meant. I also think that if the majority who want to participate can't afford a folder this year (recession and all) that maybe a less-expensive fixed blade or neck knife would be more popular. Otherwise, if we keep silent, it just seems like nobody cares about the 2009 forum knife and last year was a fluke.

As an aside, Hawkeye, I shave with a $0.50 Gilette Fatboy, carry a $40 Strider, and wear $40 oakleys. I drink clearance-shelf beer, carry a $10 Timbuktu messenger bag, and only paid $40 for the most expensive of my Surefires. (On second thought, not true - my Aviator set me back $70) My car was bought from someone moving to Germany in three days who lost his buyer. Even when I was employed, I was broke and well under the poverty line. Now, I am an unemployed college student. I have whatever I have left from Christmas to spend on a CPF knife, which I expected I could afford based on last year's price.

The only way I can afford to have nice things is to bargain shop and never pay retail.


----------



## Unforgiven (Feb 7, 2009)

I would still like to see a sturdy fixed blade.


----------



## Hawkeye5 (Feb 7, 2009)

Chrontius, we are at different places. You are in college, I'm nearing retirement. 
Fatboys are good razors, I used one in my youth.:thumbsup: I hope you are using some decent blades and something other than canned goo. If you are using drug store DE blades I'll be happy to send a small sample of some good ones I still have and give you a website where good quality blades can be found. Unfortunately there are none still made in the US. Send me a PM with your address and I mail some blades.


----------



## Chrontius (Feb 8, 2009)

Hawkeye5 said:


> Chrontius, we are at different places. You are in college, I'm nearing retirement.
> Fatboys are good razors, I used one in my youth.:thumbsup: I hope you are using some decent blades and something other than canned goo. If you are using drug store DE blades I'll be happy to send a small sample of some good ones I still have and give you a website where good quality blades can be found. Unfortunately there are none still made in the US. Send me a PM with your address and I mail some blades.



Tom's of Maine organic mint shave cream, cheap Tweezerman badger shave brush, and Derby Extra blades. If you know of anything better, I'll give them a go. As long as they're cheap. :shrug:

As an aside, if anyone's looking to sell their 2008 forum knife to pay for the 2009 model, I may be interested.


----------



## Cuso (Feb 9, 2009)

OK ,I have been watching this from the sidelines and want to comment on what I think is the loss of interest in the 2009 CPF blade by Mr. Tichbourne. First of all I am no blade expert, but I just don't see myself spending that amount of money on one of the blade styles offered by Mr. Tichbourne. Not questioning his quality work and craftsmanship, its just that his traditional blade styles are not my cup of tea. Im sure there's a lot of traditional (antique??) blade style fans in here that love George's work, and will pay the sum for a folder, but I bet most of the crowd here is waiting for something "tactical" looking and wrapped in orange G10 ( or blue), than the fine mother of pearl and stag bone George is used to work with..or am I wrong?? Sorry to say we will have to look elsewhere. Mr. Tichbourne himself has stated that he is fairly new to the folder scene and his traditional way of making knifes translates into his current offerings. I'm sure he will be more than pleased to accommodate the crowd to whatever we choose, but unless a prototype is made that sparks the interest of the silent lookers, the 2009 CPF blade by Mr. Tichbourne will remain vapor until then. I dropped out of the 2008 blade list when I saw the final design and materials, and I will dare to say most of the guys in the list bought it for the collectible factor, the CPF stamp and the numbering. 
I would like to thank The Tichbournes for all the time and patience they have invested in this project, and in the 2008 project, even though I did not obtain one. Again, you sir make high quality knifes and your craftsmanship is second to none, but your particular blade styles, no offense, just does not rock my boat. To each his own right? Hope nobody gets offended by my post, and the 2009 CPF blade proves me wrong and sells out quickly , but this is just my 2 cents....


----------



## JosephK (Feb 9, 2009)

Unforgiven said:


> I would still like to see a sturdy fixed blade.



I'm with you on that one. I use and abuse my 2008 knife, fixed blade is where it's at.

If we end up going that route, I'm in for 1.


----------



## Mdinana (Feb 16, 2009)

JosephK said:


> I'm with you on that one. I use and abuse my 2008 knife, fixed blade is where it's at.
> 
> If we end up going that route, I'm in for 1.


 Really? I found the knife just not "for me" in the use/abuse deparment. It's still a shelf queen (and quite the looker too, I might add!).

If Mr. Tichbourne's proposed 2009 offering was significantly different from last year, I'd be interested. But the one CAD we saw looked mighty similar, I'm not a fan of neck knifes, and while I _could _afford a $500 folding knife (after July), I'm not going to drop that kind of money. So for now, I'm one of the probably numerous CPF'ers that's sitting here on the sidelines waiting for a verdict on final, if any, design proposals.


----------



## Robocop (Feb 17, 2009)

Be it fixed blade folder or even a small kneck knife I can understand the costs involved as it is a custom knife made by hand. I can also see where a smaller shop can not offer larger production runs without an assembly line style of production.

It is what it is and the maker has been up front stating his costs and I agree that many these days can not afford certain items. I would love to have a custom product from many of our members and dealers (both lights and knives) however as an average working person I am forced to choose wisely where and how I spend my cash.

Basically if I had it to use I would gladly purchase a high end folder or fixed blade from the maker. I am very impressed with Mr. Tichbourne and his including us in his designs and from what I have read his customers are very satisfied with his products. I believe he is wisely attempting to determine if a new product for this year will be worth his efforts to produce and from the responses gathered here it does not look as if it would be worth it for him at this time. (at least if it were sold on CPF) 

Personally I believe the solution is to find something most of us would be willing to purchase at a certain cost while keeping it a quality enough of an item to put his name on it. For a true custom knife this may not be an option again due to labor and costs of parts. My suggestion of a small kneck knife again was an attempt to offer something that could be of good enough quality to allow the maker to proudly place his name on it while keeping costs at a lower point.

Basically we already know that a folder bearing the Tichbourne name will be at least 4 to 500 dollars. If enough are willing to pay then great however thus far it seems as if many are not willing to do so at this time. A fixed blade may be cheaper however a larger one will again be fairly expensive. If it is simply costs many are concerned with then a smaller kneck knife with a basic user wrapped handle is the cheapest option available or so it would appear.

So for now what we should be attempting to agree upon is what style of knife will sale the best right now. Many want a folder however knowing the clearly stated price point how many are willing to purchase? Will it be enough to justify a custom run and if not then how many will actually purchase a smaller kneck knife?

Not trying to be rude here at all however based on the minimum activity and posts with this project if I were a maker I would be a little nervous about putting my time and costs into something that showed moderate interests. I hope it works out for the best however I must be up front also in saying I am not able to purchase much of anything for 500 dollars right now. If it were a necessity or something I just had to have then I may do so however for a custom knife it would not be a priority. I kind of get the impression that it may be a better sale on a custom knife forum where it would reach a larger specialized audience.


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 17, 2009)

Many CPFers have accounts on BladeForums as well. A folder could still be possible. However, George would need to get solid commitments (and C.C. numbers) up front. Also, forget about a run of 40. Perhaps a run of about 10 would be more realistic. 

Few CPFers would end up with an '09 CPF knife. But such a knife would still be out there, and 2009 could still be counted as a success for George on CPF.

With the neck knife idea, more would be made. Giving more CPFers a chance to enjoy George's work. And once again, there would be a run of '09 CPF knives. 

Both are viable. I hope George posts soon as to any decisions having been reached on his end.


----------



## Cuso (Feb 17, 2009)

Did you guys see the EDC forums knife project??? They kept the price realistic , and the little thing looks awesome in orange G10. Maybe this is the route the CPF 2009 should take, does not have to be this design but gives you an idea...

http://edcforums.com/index.php?topic=25541.0


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 18, 2009)

Cuso said:


> Did you guys see the EDC forums knife project??? They kept the price realistic , and the little thing looks awesome in orange G10. Maybe this is the route the CPF 2009 should take, does not have to be this design but gives you an idea...
> 
> http://edcforums.com/index.php?topic=25541.0


 
What do you mean by "realistic?" :thinking:

A folding knife from a skilled BladeSmith will typically run about $400 at the low end of the price scale.


----------



## Cuso (Feb 18, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> What do you mean by "realistic?" :thinking:
> 
> A folding knife from a skilled BladeSmith will typically run about $400 at the low end of the price scale.


I know , but given we are nowhere near the 40 interest list Tichbourne needs to make this happen, maybe we should get REAL and try for something less exotic...If this is going to be a CPF branded item we should go for quantity for everyone to enjoy not a uber exotic knife with the CPF logo that just a handfull of people are going to own. This should be left for a knife specific forum not a flashlight forum.


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 18, 2009)

Cuso said:


> This should be left for a knife specific forum not a flashlight forum.


 
Normally, I would agree. But once again, CPF has a ton of members who also have accounts on BladeForums.


----------



## Cuso (Feb 18, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> Normally, I would agree. But once again, CPF has a ton of members who also have accounts on BladeForums.


Indeed , most of us have , me included. What I mean is that we are proposing a very high caliber knife to the wrong crowd, yes most of us are knife enthusiast too willing to shell out the cash , but some are not... $500 for a CPF branded Mcgizmo, sure ?? $500 for a CPF branded knife?? :thinking: . See what I mean ? Wrong crowd...


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 19, 2009)

Gentlemen,
George and I have left this thread alone for a while to see which direction it would take.

Robocop I feel is fairly accurate in his post, as is Monocrom, Cusco custom knives of high quality take time and cost money. Our prices are REALISTIC and we have been clear right from the start that a 2009 project would reflect realistic costs unlike last year where the price was indeed lower than it should have been.

Any of you who have followed the thread should have noted by now that I have offered a high end folder or fixed blade and a lesser expensive neck knife (no less in quality). I felt that by offering two seperate styles for 2009 it would cover off many members choices. However, there just has not been the interest there was last year.

As was stated by one of the members we are not about to put our name on something of poor quality just to run a massive order, we have worked long and hard to build a solid reputation of quality and good workmanship, something we are not about to risk just to get a possible order.

One thought of mine that I have shared privately with a few members is that it is conceivable to me that seeing as last year was the first CPF knife and there were pictures and narratives along the way and the knife something new to everyone as were we that it was an interesting and fun project for all involved. OK, those involved have been there, done that and now it's not really all that interesting because they now have a pretty good idea how knives, well fixed blades without guards/bolsters are made that it's not really of that much interest. Everyone is ready for something "new". 

Of course I could be mistaken but that is the impression that I get.

Some of you have come directly to us and had knives made to your specifications and I believe have been very happy with the end result.

Personally I don't know what else we can do here, we have offered what I feel is something for everyone, we could even open it further and offer a neck knife with helpful suggestions from Robocop, a nice little fixed blade for others who still prefer that style and a folder that yes will run around $500. Quite frankly I would be more than willing to ride herd on three projects simultaneously if you folks are interested. There would be something for everyones price range, and purpose. You cannot say that we have not tried to offer a variety of style and price. Each of good quality, and each to suit the customers preferred choice.

To this end, unless we get a resounding YES from a number of members this is the last you will hear of a 2009 project from us. I'm sorry I am not going to plead with you for an order, you know what we can offer, you have worked with us before you know we follow through and you do in fact get what you order so I don't know what else to tell you.

Nothing was ever written in stone that George was or is "The" CPF official knifemaker. If you can find something somewhere that suits your needs and everyone is happy with it ~ go for it. George and I had a blast last year. We became acquainted with a number of great people and enjoyed our time with all of you immensely. 

Any of you who have something you want made or would like to purchase you know where to find us. Our door is always open and we'd enjoy working with you again.

Take care and God Bless, Carol & George Tichbourne :wave:


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 19, 2009)

Cusco, one last thing before I go ~ there was a large post of yours that I had missed ~ appreciate your comment about George's quality, "Thankyou"

I would like to point out to you that last years knife was designed by a fellow forum member, the choice of handle material was a group choice that it had to match the colour of the CPF logo. 

As to George's folders - many sell in the $1200-$1500 range and are classed as Men's Jewellery. Tacticals and heavy duty are now part of his line up with the G10 scales, you haven't seen them because they are coming on stream now and are for serious heavy duty situations.

Carol Tichbourne


----------



## Cuso (Mar 19, 2009)

Carol,

Yes, your prices are in-line with the cost , craftsmanship and quality of skilled bladework, there's no question about it and you have been mopre than clear. What I meant with saying "realistic" is that a blade in that price range and the quantities that you require to make it happen are not in-line with the interest shown so far. No one is suggesting you to put your name on a low-budget/quality knife, my suggestion above was to contribute to the pool of ideas, and try to make this a reality. Again NO question about value, quality and craftsmanship, I know how much a quality folder can go up for.

Last years process was indeed a fun thing to read, and a learning experience, we thank you for letting us inside the shop with all the pictures and narrations. It was more than awesome, and a joy, THANK YOU.

BTW: Who's Cusco??


----------



## smokelaw1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Carol, 

If this goes forward or not, I want to add my voice that I agree that your prices are well withing reason for custom knives, and last year was a complete steal. I love my 08 knife, and it has gotten some nice use (as I believe blades should). Look forward to seeing some of George's heavy use folder, as I am in the market for one. 

SL1


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 19, 2009)

Cuso said:


> Carol,
> 
> 
> BTW: Who's Cusco??


 
Sorry 'bout that  they are one of our "commercial polishing" customers 

"Thankyou" for your response, completely understand and am glad you enjoyed last year too 

Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 19, 2009)

smokelaw1 said:


> Look forward to seeing some of George's heavy use folder, as I am in the market for one.
> 
> SL1


 
Smokelaw it shouldn't be too long I hope it was supposed to be last fall but there have been several obstacles. A new piece of equipment just arrived from Montreal today that George has been waiting for so we are hopeful that very soon I will have something to photograph and get in the market. 

As soon as it's ready I'll let you know 

Cheers, Carol


----------



## aj1985 (Apr 1, 2009)

Cuso said:


> OK ,I have been watching this from the sidelines and want to comment on what I think is the loss of interest in the 2009 CPF blade by Mr. Tichbourne. First of all I am no blade expert, but I just don't see myself spending that amount of money on one of the blade styles offered by Mr. Tichbourne. Not questioning his quality work and craftsmanship, its just that his traditional blade styles are not my cup of tea. Im sure there's a lot of traditional (antique??) blade style fans in here that love George's work, and will pay the sum for a folder, but I bet most of the crowd here is waiting for something "tactical" looking and wrapped in orange G10 ( or blue), than the fine mother of pearl and stag bone George is used to work with..or am I wrong?? Sorry to say we will have to look elsewhere. Mr. Tichbourne himself has stated that he is fairly new to the folder scene and his traditional way of making knifes translates into his current offerings. I'm sure he will be more than pleased to accommodate the crowd to whatever we choose, but unless a prototype is made that sparks the interest of the silent lookers, the 2009 CPF blade by Mr. Tichbourne will remain vapor until then. I dropped out of the 2008 blade list when I saw the final design and materials, and I will dare to say most of the guys in the list bought it for the collectible factor, the CPF stamp and the numbering.





Cuso said:


> Did you guys see the EDC forums knife project??? They kept the price realistic , and the little thing looks awesome in orange G10. Maybe this is the route the CPF 2009 should take, does not have to be this design but gives you an idea...
> 
> http://edcforums.com/index.php?topic=25541.0





Cuso said:


> I know , but given we are nowhere near the 40 interest list Tichbourne needs to make this happen, maybe we should get REAL and try for something less exotic...If this is going to be a CPF branded item we should go for quantity for everyone to enjoy not a uber exotic knife with the CPF logo that just a handfull of people are going to own. This should be left for a knife specific forum not a flashlight forum.





Cuso said:


> Indeed , most of us have , me included. What I mean is that we are proposing a very high caliber knife to the wrong crowd, yes most of us are knife enthusiast too willing to shell out the cash , but some are not... $500 for a CPF branded Mcgizmo, sure ?? $500 for a CPF branded knife?? :thinking: . See what I mean ? Wrong crowd...



Hey bro hope all is well 

Many of the comments you made are exactly the kind of comments I receive when I carry a custom folder or when someone happens to find out it's price. I have a few knives about $600-$800 and. 

Truth be told I happen to know George and consider him a good friend. (Now let's begin) 

Many comments you made are generalizations, and your speaking for a community as a whole. While I agree this is a flashlight forum we are all pretty much the same individuals. (People that have a passion for something)

I lump all the below collectors, users, accumulators together, because they usually try to find higher end pieces of other tools while collecting their own specific one. 

Knives (custom & production) 
Guns 
Jewelery ( Starlingear, Bill Wall, Steel flame, Drapers) 
Flashlights 
Gear ( Tad ) 

I'm not a flashlight junkie so you will have to excuse me. I'm more of a knife whore. 

To me a flashlight is just a flashlight. Something you buy which will give you light when you need it; no more no less. After discovering knives I started looking at all the above mentioned tools closely, and found that there are some awesome tools to be had within the industry. 

I would love to spend $1000 and buy a Spy 007, because I know it's a wicked light due to the overwhelming response by the knife community as well as the flashlight community. (One day I will too eh) We are all inherently collectors of high end tools which are not just limited to one specific type of tool. 

I have a passion to collect high end knives, and because of that passion I understand your passion in collecting Highend lights. You some how do not share the same opinion when you stated that this is a light forum and why are we doing a knife. 

I like to think about knives in a different nature. Look at all the below things which make a good knife, and what George offers. 

Steel 
Handle Material ( choices ) 
Heat Treating 
Amazing Grinds
Fit & finish 
Lifetime warranty 
Free lifetime Sharpening Services 

Most importantly I buy the maker and then the product. Life is to short to give money to someone you don't respect or care for, no matter how good the product. Many knife nuts will tell you that a knife community is very small and almost everyone knows each other. Everyone helps each other with designs to materials to just overall support, because everyone wants the other to succeed. A custom knife is a different animal. A maker has countless hours of blood, sweat and tears into his craft. I wholeheartedly believe that each custom handmade knife has a bit of the makers soul in it, and each is unique. 

I agree within this recession most people can not afford a high end folder, and would prefer a fixed blade. I do agree with the knife being affordable enough so many people can grab a piece of CPF. 

Possibly a skeleton fixed blade. Could always be used in the field to something in the kitchen. 

Discuss the price 
Discuss the length 
Discuss the shape of the blade and the Grinds 
Discuss the sheath systems 
Discuss Coatings and such

Ultimately last year the knife offered was a true steal. Cut's like a laser, and for the price you could not go wrong. 

take care bro and lets get together and make it happen eh. 
aj 

p.s I do remember an old design of George that might be perfect for this. I will talk to him and see if he can bring it out from the past.


----------



## Chrontius (Sep 2, 2009)

Did this project die?

Damn shame, I'd love a re-issue of the last CPF knife.


----------



## gollum (Sep 2, 2009)

a folder would be nice if this is still going....?


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Sep 3, 2009)

I believe the project has "died" for this year. Perhaps we can get enough interest (and consensus on what we want/ can afford) for 2010.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 3, 2009)

Chrontius said:


> Did this project die?


 
Unfortunately, it's dead.



> Damn shame, I'd love a re-issue of the last CPF knife.


 
The last one was a limited edition project. George actually undercharged those of us who jumped in. A re-issue was never in the cards. It got as far as possibly two different knives for 2009. A folder, and a fixed blade neck knife. Both were to be similar overall designs, with the neck knife being less expensive. But that's as far as it got.

If you want one of the 2008 models, there's a list of those who bought them, over at the Official 2008 CPF knife thread. A couple of them have shown up at the MarketPlace. #27 was put up for sale. As for me, I'm never parting with my #8.


----------



## george tichbourne (Oct 10, 2009)

*We're back !!!! *

A little update on the past several months. In June of this year George was nearly killed in a serious shop accident. (some of you may know this already but for those who haven't heard I'll make it the abridged version)
Something he was polishing flew off the grinder at 40mph hit him in the chest, started an internal bleed we were unaware of until the following morning at which point he had bled out approx 50%. The first 4 days in the hospital they kept telling me he wouldn't survive. Day 5 things started to turn and day 7 after the announcement that they had given him a hospital infection I signed him out and nursed him back to health at home.

Our business was closed for 4 months. All the blood that filled his chest cavity and anywhere else it could go now has to be re-absorbed back into his system. A long uncomfortable process. He is 3/4 the way there, by Christmas should be all gone. And for the most part he is now fairly comfortable. 

We are now back to work, no surgery, grateful to be alive and together working harder then ever. 

During the time we were off we initiated some changes into our manufacturing process and now are able to do as much work in 3 hours as we used to in a full day. Three main changes, Bella no longer has full run of the shop - we used to spend at least 25% of our time chasing her down and retrieving whatever was in her mouth. I now work out in the shop full time doing all the grunt work if you will while George does the skilled technical stuff  AND lastly, every night I make up a "To Do" list that is followed to the letter. It takes alot of time but saves serious time during the day. Simplistic but extremely beneficial.

So we are back, we're working, we've missed you folks, would LOVE to do another group order but that's if the interest is there. I'll have to read back and see if there is any interest. The last time I was on here I left it I believe that if you could get enough people together and were willing to pay market value we could start another project. There was even the option of two different knives running at the same time.

Look forward to hearing what you folks think about another CPKnife.
We have a Vintage Style knife "Old Scout" that is running a special offer, it may be of interest to some of you for a project.


----------



## Robocop (Oct 11, 2009)

Holy smoke I had no idea George had such a close call and good luck with his recovery. I have to say you sound like a very classy person bearing the brunt of the workload just to keep your passion for knives alive.....very hard work and something more people these days should strive to be like. I am sure George appreciates such a dedicated partner.

Maybe we can all find a way to make the best of this situation however it sounds as if you are off to a good start. Very nice to hear that George is recovering and that is what is most important here....of course a cool custom knife just for us goons here is always a close 2nd...


----------



## csshih (Oct 11, 2009)

Wow, I had no idea that happened to George, I just assumed posts stopped because of disinterest.
Very sorry to hear of his injury, and I'm glad he's recovering.

as for this project, I'd be interested in a folder.


----------



## george tichbourne (Oct 11, 2009)

*Something new that George has recently shipped




*

*Just to give you something to look at - this is a full size integral in Damasteel, however, run up in 1/8" Damasteel in a 3-4" blade - no handle, slightly different design. Might be of interest. Shot it in black and white because it showed the pattern better.*

*On our way out, will respond to Robo, and others when we get back,*
*appreciate your kind thoughts. I've aged 10 years and George looks great *


----------



## Darell (Oct 11, 2009)

Thrilled to hear from you guys! Sorry to hear about George, but happy to hear that he's on the mend.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 12, 2009)

Had no idea what had happened to George. Glad to hear that he's recovering.


----------



## GLOCK18 (Oct 12, 2009)

*Glad to here your feeling better, that sure is a beauty great work george.*

_*



*_


----------



## LEDad (Oct 13, 2009)

Sorry to hear about George, but very glad that he is feeling better. Hope he is fully recovered soon.


----------



## george tichbourne (Oct 15, 2009)

*Thankyou All for your kind thoughts. *

*George from all accounts is recovered. His endurance is a little less than it was but all in all he's great !!*

*It's been good hearing from all of you, we've missed you.*

*We're hunkering down getting ready for snow. I'm ready to leave the Country and find someplace nice and warm with NO SNOW.*

*C.*


----------



## Cuso (Oct 15, 2009)

george tichbourne said:


> *Thankyou All for your kind thoughts. *
> 
> *George from all accounts is recovered. His endurance is a little less than it was but all in all he's great !!*
> 
> ...


Puerto Rico...


----------



## george tichbourne (Oct 24, 2009)

*Well folks, as someone said a new knife project does not seem to be in the cards. :mecry:*

*It was a blast working with you folks George and I truly enjoyed the experience. *

*As knifemaking is how we try and make our living we must keep moving to keep a roof over our heads :sigh: .*

*Someone earlier indicated that this is in fact a flashlight forum and not a knife forum  in which case that's where you will find us.*

*George has his own forum on Bladeforums - don't know if I'm allowed to say that or not. You can reach us there or by*
*e-mail at [email protected] *

*Take care of yourselves, George & I will miss you all :wave: *


----------

